# Remix and so on...



## flashgod (29. November 2002)

HI,
komischerweise ergab meine Suche nix
oder heißt das Remixen im bei den Profis anderst?

Also meine eigentlich Frage
könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Programme
gut wäre eine ordnung
von einfach bis professionell

Was ich hauptsächlich machen will sind 2 lieder mischen, auch neue beats machen und diese einfügen (extra programm für beats???), ok vielleicht nehm ich ab und zu das mic aber das eher weniger.

Paar Effekte wären natürlich auch sehr edel.


Weis jetzt nicht ob es da riesen auswahl an SW gibt aber falls es zuviel ist werd ich dann auch noch ein paar explizitere Fragen stellen.

Danke erstmal.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. November 2002)

DER Soundeditor schlechthin ist Wavelab von Steinberg.
DER Arranger schlechthin ist LogicAudio von eMagic oder CubaseVST von Steinberg.


----------



## flashgod (29. November 2002)

ok danke erstmal 
was mir auch noch hilfreich wäre
was ist für anfänger - was für profis 
und wie sind die preise so?

sorry kenne mich überhaupt nicht auf diesen gebiet aus

Arranger - Bearbeiter
Soundeditor (to edit) - auch bearbeiten
was ist jetzt da der Unterschied?

Sind vielleicht echt doofe und nervende Fragen  
bitte nur beantworten wenn ihr euch emotional in der lage befindet


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. November 2002)

LogicAudio ist ein Arranger. D.h in diesem Programm komponierst du deinen Song.
Dort hast du meinetwegen 10 Audiospuren für Gitarre, Bass, Schlagzeug, Gesang usw. | ein paar Synthesizerspuren und alle Mischfeatures.

In einem Audioeditor kannst du nur Audiofiles verändern.

Der Arranger übernimmt quasi die Rolle des Studios.

Preis für LogicAudioPlatinum5 liegt glaube ich bei 800€, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## flashgod (30. November 2002)

nochmals Danke

können die Programme alle mit MP3's arbeiten?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. November 2002)

Keine Ahnung, aber du kannst im Zweifel die MP3s vorher in Wave oder AIFF umwandeln...


----------

